# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Prozac en paniek

## SZQ

Hallo,
Ik ben net 4 dagen aan de Prozac dus nog een hele lichte dosis. Het is voorgeschreven tegen depressies. Nu werd ik vannacht wakker en heb ik een gigantische paniekaanval gehad. Ik was ervan overtuigd dat ik doodging, ik voelde mijn linkerarm niet meer en heb mijn vriend 112 laten bellen. Ik heb 3 kwartier op mijn buik op het balkon gelegen voor frisse lucht, echt absurd gewoon. Ik heb hiervoor nog nooit last gehad van zulke paniekaanvallen en ik ben als de dood dat het weer gebeurd. 
Ik heb die avond wel 3 wijntjes gedronken en ik had wat paracetamol geslikt tegen verkoudheid. Zou het door de prozac komen, weet iemand hier toevallig iets van of heeft iemand ook deze ervaring, want als ik de bijsluiter lees zie ik duizend-en-één bijwerkingen staan en er staat altijd wel iets tussen wat erop lijkt. Ik dacht dat Prozac relatief ongevaarlijk was.

groetjes en alvast bedankt
 :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## pareltje

Hoi SZQ,

Beetje late reactie ik kom hier niet zo heel vaak. Wat vervelend dat je zo'n paniekaanval hebt gehad zeg, is het nu wat beter en hoe gaat het met de prozac? Ik heb in het verleden ook prozac gebruikt ik kreeg er geen aanvallen van. Ik weet het ook niet waar het van is gekomen, maar de combi van wijn en antid. lijkt mij niet zo verstandig. Ik drink in iedergeval geen alcohol bij mijn medicijnen terwijl ik ook altijd graag een wijntje lustte. Ik hoop dat het nu weer war beter met je gaat.

Groetjes Pareltje

----------

